# New Bobcat (Kioti) CT2040 oil pressure flag problem



## Mark Wyman (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi All, 

New here, and needed a little help. I was pushing around some brush, and a stick jammed up under and behind the front axil and pushed a dent into the top of the oil filter. This in turn apparently immediately threw an oil pressure flag and shut the engine down. It did not run for more than a few seconds after this event.

Now I cannot start the tractor, and I don't know if is simply needing to clear the error, or if something awful has happened and the engine seized? Any ideas?

I'm not sure what model of Kioti the CT2040 crosses to, but I believe almost everything is similar.


----------



## Mark Wyman (Oct 31, 2020)

I believe it crosses fairly close to the Kioti CK4010 HST. Minor differences besides the color.


----------



## Mark Wyman (Oct 31, 2020)

I couldn't figure it out, so the travelling tech will be out with a new oil pressure switch later this week when the weather is a bit more tolerable. I'll post here the final solution.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Quite a jackpot you have there! Doesn't look as if you lost any oil?


----------



## Mark Wyman (Oct 31, 2020)

In fact the oil is up past the top marker on the dipstick thanks to the filter being a bit less volume than before. It is still possible there is a sensor for too much oil. Since it was nasty yesterday and dark by the time I got home, I didn't try draining any oil yet to give it a whirl. A little frightened by the variety of error codes that more than just high oil is going on.


----------



## Mark Wyman (Oct 31, 2020)

The oil was high thanks to a bit of a slope, but the tech and I scratched our heads a bit before thinking to check the fuse box. Turns out the high-pressure alarm for the oil blows a fuse as a fail-safe. Odd response if you ask me, but that is all it was. Kind of embarrassed about this one.


----------



## Mark Wyman (Oct 31, 2020)

I wound up putting a "spring stump" up into the same area again (apparently a slow learner) and this time tore off the blades of the fan, and put a small hole in the radiator. Now I am pursuing a brush guard for the undercarriage, or at least between the seat and the front fender. Anyone seen such a beast? 

I am doing a lot of brush pushing and clearing, and I wind up not completely shearing off small trees with the cutting blade on front. The about 2' tall remaining spring stump rides under the front axil, then pops back up. I go into reverse and wind up jamming it into a bad spot of the tractor.


----------

